# Wildflower applique



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I thought I'd start a new sewing project. I'm not sure yet what I'm making here, I rarely have a plan when I start, it just kind of goes together as I play with it, but I have a collection of machine appliqued wildflower designs (Wildflowers - Smith Street Designs) that I'm stitching out on Osnaburg. I'm going to cut these squares down smaller to center the design, then play around with various fabric borders and see what looks good. They might turn into a quilt (which is what the Wildflower CD is) or perhaps something else. I thought I'd share the various flowers as I stitch them out. 

This is the first:









The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

CJ, I remember you mentioned this cd on another post. Thanks for the pic, it is just Beautiful! Please post more pics, if you get the chance.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love the appliqued flowers. 

I need to get my embroidery machine out today and tomorrow and use it for some projects I have in mind.

Keep the flowers coming. With all the droughts around, and floods elsewhere some of the flowers may have to be the spring garden for a few people.

Do you have any roses in that cd?

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Almost finished with the 2nd flower. I'll post a picture in a bit. Nope, no roses in this series. Jenny Haskins has a "Roses For Mary" cd that is just stunning, but it's also really expensive. And it's solid embroidery, not applique.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you looked at www.emlibrary.com where you can down load designs for little cost? Sometime take only the design you want from a packet, or buy the packet? 

That's where I'm getting my designs, and download and then transfer to the machine with a memory card like my digital camera uses and a pcmcia adapter.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes Angie, I've ordered from them before. I have so many embroidery designs now it's not even funny. It took a lot longer to build up my thread supply than it did to collect designs.  

Here's the 2nd flower. I don't overly care for this colorway, and I'm making another in blues, picture to follow shortly.










The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those flowers would make excellent fireworks on a design.... can you see it?

I've got to go get busy!

I'll be checking back to see what else you do.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yeah LOL I think it's called too much color! This time I eliminated several colors and did it in blues, much better I think. I'm going to do the Lily next. I need more of these stitched out before I can start playing with fabrics and get an idea of what I want to do with them.










The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep, the blue is MUCH more flower-like.

I have an e-mail survey that I need to take to get 3 free designs and a $5 gift certificate, and my wish list is very long....

If I get something embroideried today or tomorrow, I'll show you.

Angie


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Very impressive stuff there CJ! Please do continue to share your pictures.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Please do Angie!

Thanks MountAiry. I have another flower done and the last one for the day in the hoop, then I won't have anymore time until Monday to sew again. I still have no clue what I'm going to do with these blocks. :baby04: 

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here's a design that I've been working with today. 

This first one is the colors the machine said to use:

the second and third are changing the colors to go with some fabric I plan to use with them:

THERE WAS ONE HERE, BUT IS NOW IN SWAPS THREAD

The fourth one is what I'm planning on using in the center of 12 of my wedding themed blocks. Either as a 9 patch with the other fabrics, or sorta log cabin framing.

Angie


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I also want to recommend another free spot for getting great designs. www.sewforum.com These folks share wonderful designs regularly and the best is that they are totally FREE


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh they're beautiful Angie! Boy I'd LOVE to see this quilt when you finish it!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

CJ your work is beautiful. I can't wait to see what else developes.  That is just how my quilts grow to. I have an idea. Sometimes write it down, or not, and just start.  

The site you recomended is also great. Thanks for posting it. 

Now, don't let me disturb you. Just keep right on creating. I can't wait to see what's next. 

QLady


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey QuiltingLady2 - what are you working on or planning?

And CJ - those are going to be the center of a block for the Wedding Themed swap at the top of the forum.. trying to be different, and your flowers inspired me yesterday.

By the way, while your machine is embroidering to you go off and do other things around that area? I was loading the dishwasher, throwing out old magazine, sweeping, getting on and off HT... between changing thread colors.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Since this thread now seems to be in the "Cooking" forum, I restarted it under the new Sewing and Quilting forum. LOL

Angie, yes I do other things while my embroidery machine is working. Usually, I have one of the other machines going at the same time, but if not I work on something else.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------

